
Diversity Policies Rarely Make Companies Fairer, Feel Threatening to White Men - mpweiher
https://hbr.org/2016/01/diversity-policies-dont-help-women-or-minorities-and-they-make-white-men-feel-threatened
======
b6
Of course "diversity" policies don't make companies fairer. Treating people
differently because of bodily attributes is fundamentally unfair.

And I don't oppose this stuff because I feel threatened. I oppose it because
chopping up humanity according to notions of supposed ethnicity is barbaric,
and we're in the process of getting over it, even if some people will have to
be dragged along.

~~~
2017throw
And then it turned out if you have chinese, inidian, white eastern european
and white american employees it's still not diverse enough!

------
dom0
> Currently, diversity initiatives’ strongest accomplishment may actually be
> protecting the organization from litigation

Cynical: works as intended?

~~~
fishnchips
Of course. HR's main job is to keep the company safe, not make its employees
comfortable. The latter could be a nice side effect.

------
thriftwy
There are companies which prefer their employees to come from a short set of
schools.

How would it help them if they have diverse employees coming from the same
limited set?

------
itsdrewmiller
This article is misleading to the point of being dishonest, imho - if you read
the first study cited, it suggests many different policies are effective,
which they dismiss in the article by saying that not "all" policies are
effective.

From the study abstract:

"Efforts to moderate managerial bias through diversity training and diversity
evaluations are least effective at increasing the share of white women, black
women, and black men in management. Efforts to attack social isolation through
mentoring and networking show modest effects. Efforts to establish
responsibility for diversity lead to the broadest increases in managerial
diversity. Moreover, organizations that establish responsibility see better
effects from diversity training and evaluations, networking, and mentoring.
Employers subject to federal affirmative action edicts, who typically assign
responsibility for compliance to a manager, also see stronger effects from
some programs."

------
owebmaster
And also threatening to black men because of the threatened white men.

~~~
benjohnson
Oh boy. Speaking for my own feelings as a white man, there is truth in what
you say.

I own a small IT company - and every time I interview someone from a protected
class, I think to myself: "Is this the person that is going to sue me and my
family and put us out of business?"

I've been able to ignore that voice in my head, and plow forward and hire
great candidates who are all over the human spectrum and our little company is
all the better for it.

But I'd be lying if I don't think about it.

